# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Toy Story 3 (2010) ViE 720p BluRay x264-EbP

## kattykatty89

Giờ đây cậu chủ Andy đã trưởng thành và chuẩn bị vào đại học. Andy muốn giữ lại đồ chơi yêu quý nhất của mình, anh chàng cao bồi Woody và đưa tất cả đồ chơi còn lại lên gác xép. Nhưng không may rằng, mẹ Andy đã gói ghém tất cả vào hộp và chuyển đến quỹ từ thiện Sunnyside Daycare. Woody và anh chàng siêu nhân vũ trụ Buzz Lightyear, cũng như tất cả những đồ chơi khác phải làm sao đây, khi họ bắt đầu một cuộc sống mới ở Sunnyside Daycare? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435761/ (Rating: 8.6/10 from 192,137 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
FS - Toy Story 3 (2010) ViE 720p BluRay x264-EbP
FS - Toy Story 3 (2010) ViE 720p BluRay x264-EbP sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*MF - Choy Lee Fut 2011 BluRay 720p x264 AC3 2Audio-HDChina*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

